# Autos



## Auranatar (14. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leuts, 
wollte mal wissen was habt ihr so für autos


----------



## Knallfix (14. Dezember 2009)

Audi A2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Traum:
http://www.maserati.de/maserati/de/de/inde...GranCabrio.html
http://www.maserati.de/maserati/de/de/inde...nTurismo-S.html

K


----------



## Manowar (15. Dezember 2009)

Ui, ein Thread für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BMW E39 5.30i
http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/3058/bimmer.jpg

Zwar noch mein Alter, aber naja..der neue sieht ja genau gleich aus *g*
http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/9030/bimmer2.jpg

Wenn der Dicke dann tot ist, gehts wohl weiter zum M der Baureihe <3


----------



## Stancer (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich hasse Autofahren, zumindest lange Distanzen und fahre daher bisher immer Bahn. Ist angenehmer zu reisen. Ich fahr lieber Motorrad. Momentan fahre ich also das hier, allerdings etwas kalt zur Zeit :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich plane mir in 2 Jahren den hier zu holen : 

Volvo S60 (kommt nächstes Jahr raus)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Dezember 2009)

Mazda (Mein Auto zieht dein Auto) 6 Kombi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (15. Dezember 2009)

Jeep Grand Cherokee 94er Jahrgang 5.2 Liter (Hubraum nicht verbrauch)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alt aber zuverlässig. Und macht n heidenspass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitechapel (15. Dezember 2009)

Golf IV 1.4l 16V.. 98er BJ
Leider macht mein Motor ständig faxen und ich verbrauche
1l Öl auf 1k km


----------



## Alion (15. Dezember 2009)

Mein Auto fährt im Schnitt 160 - 200 kmH.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (15. Dezember 2009)

So als Familie muss es etwas mit Platz sein... habe gegoogelt, aber keinen gefunden der wie der meiner Frau aussah. 19"-Y-Felgen und die "Luftauslässe" an der Seite sind so silbern wie die Umrandung vorne an der Schürze. Ansonsten scheints der gleich zu sein... war auch unter Ford S-Max Titanium S zu finden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich selbst hab nen kleineren... allerdings in Weiss und die Schürzen etc. in Schwarz (die die hier Silber sind, verwirrend).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ja, ich mag Ford... Preis-Leistung absolut Spitze.


----------



## Perkone (15. Dezember 2009)

Mein Gefährt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten Zug. Bin zwar schon 19, will aber kein Auto. Bin mit dem glücklich, auch wenns grad inner Werkstatt vom Mehanika angeguckt wird *g*


----------



## Potpotom (15. Dezember 2009)

Ohne Auto würde ich netmal Brötchen bekommen, 50-Seelendorf mitten im Nichts. Der nächste Bäcker ist 35Km entfernt...


----------



## Winipek (15. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war es bis vor drei Wochen.(Touran 1,9 TDI)

Nun ist das mein Begleiter ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (15. Dezember 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Das war es bis vor drei Wochen.(Touran 1,9 TDI)
> 
> ...


Klimaschutz ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (15. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (15. Dezember 2009)

EDIT: So passts besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (15. Dezember 2009)

El schrieb:


> Klimaschutz ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nee, nur noch kein neues gefunden, was auch meinem Geldbeutel entspricht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Dezember 2009)

gibts da nicht so ne inderkarre für 2000 ocken?


----------



## vollmi (15. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> gibts da nicht so ne inderkarre für 2000 ocken?



Vermutlich hat der Drahtesel da aber mehr Komfort und ist schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (15. Dezember 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Vermutlich hat der Drahtesel da aber mehr Komfort und ist schneller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hehe,hast recht...
hier meine Familienkutsche(Opel Zafira):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (15. Dezember 2009)

Mein Fortbewegungsmittel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (15. Dezember 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Mein Fortbewegungsmittel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sind das deine strammen Wadeln. Oder auch so ein Wunschfoto wie von nem teil der Gefährte hier?


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. Dezember 2009)

Alfa 166 3.0L Sporttronic mit Gasumbau und in Vulkanschwarzmetallic und mit abgefucktem Außenspiegel, weil son Idiot seine Spur net halten konnte xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mitsubishi FTO GPX 2.0L V6 MIVEC Schalter, Rechtsgelenkt da es den nur in Japan gab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (15. Dezember 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Oder auch so ein Wunschfoto wie von nem teil der Gefährte hier?


Hätten wir bloß mal Fotos vom Auto im Büro... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arland (15. Dezember 2009)

Das ist mein bevorzugtes Mittel um zur Uni zu kommen:

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... zumindest wenns nicht zu kalt oder zu nass ist. Hat immerhin 12 PS ca. und mit Anlauf komm ich sogar auf 100, brauch aber nur etwas über 3L Super dafür.


Mein 1. Auto war ein VW Bus T3... tiefergelegt und mit ner netten Anlage ^^
Hab ich aber vor nem Jahr wieder verkauft. War zwar ganz lustig, die 14-16 Liter Verbauch an Benzin aber nicht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Dezember 2009)

hier is mein auto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (15. Dezember 2009)

das ist meiner, allerdings habe ich custom front seiten und heckschürzen sowie einen heckspoiler




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (15. Dezember 2009)

der thread musste wohl früher oder später so enden ...


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. Dezember 2009)

konkretisier dich bitte sympathisant !

meinst, dass jeder sein "Wunschauto" postet um damit zu prollen?

ich weiss zum glück, dass ich die hab, von daher isses mir reichlich wurst, ob die Forenmehrheit denkt, dass wäre gesponnen.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Dezember 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> der thread musste wohl früher oder später so enden ...


Jap.

Von meinem Fahrrad, das mein einziges Fortbewegungsmittel ist (falls ich nicht grade in der Fahrschule, im Flugzeug (Urlaub) oder im Zug (Immer mal wieder) sitze) gibt es leider keine Fahrräder. Gibts aber auch nur in Lüneburg, wo ich wohne (Radhaus TR-30)


----------



## sympathisant (15. Dezember 2009)

genau, das meinte ich. 

insbesondere den hummer fünf beiträge weiter oben.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe vor nem Monat ca meinen Führerschein bekommen und bekomme nach meinem 18. ende Januar einen dicken Zuschuss von meinem Vater für ein Auto. Ich weiß leider überhaupt nicht, welches ich haben will. Optimal wäre natürlich ein Golf. Leider ist der mir aber im Unterhalt zu teuer, da ich nicht selbst arbeite. Mein Bruder hat einen mit 19 bekommen und er hatte sehr viele Geldprobleme mit dem Ding. Eine gute Alternative wäre vielleicht ein Polo, aber ich kenn mich nicht so aus welche es da gibt (ich seh immer nur diese mit dem hässlichen Hinterteil und das gefällt mir überhaupt nicht). Was habt ihr so für erste Autos gehabt? Kann mir wer vielleicht eines empfehlen? btw hoffe das geht in Ordnung in dem Thread hier, will keinen Suche-Auto-Thread aufmachen^^


----------



## Potpotom (15. Dezember 2009)

Mein erster fahrbarer Untersatz war ein völlig runtergerotzter Ford Taunus... ein absoluter Schrotthaufen für 250DM.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Ding war GEIL! Wirklich!

---

Mein erstes richtiges "Auto" n Opel Corsa B... was für ein Abstieg.


----------



## vollmi (15. Dezember 2009)

Mein erstes Auto vor 13 Jahren war ein 61er Serie 2 Landrover. Umgerechnet hat der etwa 1800 Euro gekostet. War ziemlich verbraucht, hat aber immer funktioniert.

Hätte ich das Teil behalten könnte ich vermutlich jetzt das 5 Fache dafür verlangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte kaum Elektronik die kaputtgehen konnte, war alles so schöne offen gebaut das man alles selber reparieren konnte.

mfG René


----------



## Palatschinkn (15. Dezember 2009)

Ford Escort cosworth Sommer, Mazda 323 Turbo Winter.


----------



## Manowar (15. Dezember 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> meinst, dass jeder sein "Wunschauto" postet um damit zu prollen?
> 
> ich weiss zum glück, dass ich die hab, von daher isses mir reichlich wurst, ob die Forenmehrheit denkt, dass wäre gesponnen.



Das zeigt mir jedes mal das grinsen, wenn ich in mein Auto steige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich finde jetzt nicht wirklich, dass das aus den Rudern gerät?Das einzige was bisher nicht stimmt, wird wohl der Hummer sein?
Wenn einer mit nem Lambo, Bugatti, etc ankommt, wird man schon bescheid wissen *g*


----------



## dragon1 (15. Dezember 2009)

Mein Fortbewegungsmittel ist der Vindicator xD


----------



## Sascha_BO (15. Dezember 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich habe vor nem Monat ca meinen Führerschein bekommen und bekomme nach meinem 18. ende Januar einen dicken Zuschuss von meinem Vater für ein Auto. Ich weiß leider überhaupt nicht, welches ich haben will. Optimal wäre natürlich ein Golf. Leider ist der mir aber im Unterhalt zu teuer, da ich nicht selbst arbeite. Mein Bruder hat einen mit 19 bekommen und er hatte sehr viele Geldprobleme mit dem Ding. Eine gute Alternative wäre vielleicht ein Polo, aber ich kenn mich nicht so aus welche es da gibt (ich seh immer nur diese mit dem hässlichen Hinterteil und das gefällt mir überhaupt nicht). Was habt ihr so für erste Autos gehabt? Kann mir wer vielleicht eines empfehlen? btw hoffe das geht in Ordnung in dem Thread hier, will keinen Suche-Auto-Thread aufmachen^^


Was haste dir denn ungefähr vorgestellt... also Größe, Alter, Preislage, Marke?


Mein erster war vor 16 Jahren ein Renault 5 => kappes... 
danach ein Golf I => besser... 
gefolgt von ´nem Ford Escort XR3i => schön aber Müll... 
ein Golf II => unkaputtbar
ein ´78er Ford Fiesta => _"Hilfe, die Mühle ist ja nur Schrott!"_ (200 DM)
ein ´92er Renault Clio => mit´m Sound wie ein WWII-Bomber... irgendwas was da faul dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dann ein ´94er Fiesta => bis sich der Motor auf der A43 verteilt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ein 2002er VW Lupo => 4 1/2 Jahre ohne Zicken, Murren und Knurren... gutes Auto
und nu ein Mini ONE

Also je nachdem was Du vorhast, wenns was gebrauchtes ist rate ich auf jeden Fall nichts zu altes zu nehmen, da steckste früher oder später mehr rein als dir lieb ist.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Dezember 2009)

Naja, eher klein aber kein 2 Türer wenns geht. Gebraucht auf jeden Fall aber wie du schon sagst nicht zu alt. Beispiel wäre ein Polo 3-4 Jahre alt. Würde aber gerne wissen, ob es noch gute Alternativen zum Polo gibt^^.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Dezember 2009)

Selbe Farbe. Mein schöner Seat Leon. Die neue Version ist ja mal sowas von potthässlich, da bin ich gleich doppelt froh nicht das halbe Jahr gewartet zu haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (15. Dezember 2009)

Mein Auto net direkt aber das geliebte von meinem Vater




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

bloß in weiß und andere felgen


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Selbe Farbe. Mein schöner Seat Leon. Die neue Version ist ja mal sowas von potthässlich, da bin ich gleich doppelt froh nicht das halbe Jahr gewartet zu haben.


Ketzer verbrennt ihn!!!!

Ich hätte so gerne einen Seat Leon gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: das auto das ich gepostet hab ist auch nicht direkt meiner aber halt gleicher typ und ähnliche Farbe :/


----------



## Manowar (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich find den neuen Leon auch recht nett.
Erinnert sogar irgendwie an den kleenen von VW.

Das ist übrigens mit meinem alten 5er geworden http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/9430/42935663.jpg
Für lau repariert und verkauft.

Aber erstaunlicherweise, vermisse ich meinen alten kaputten dreckigen 3er, der jetzt irgendwo in Marocko rumfährt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (16. Dezember 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Naja, eher klein aber kein 2 Türer wenns geht. Gebraucht auf jeden Fall aber wie du schon sagst nicht zu alt. Beispiel wäre ein Polo 3-4 Jahre alt. Würde aber gerne wissen, ob es noch gute Alternativen zum Polo gibt^^.


meine Frau hat gerade im Rahmen der Abwrackprämie einen kleinen Stadtflitzer neu gekauft.da wir als Hauptwagen den Opel Zafira haben und damit voll zufrieden sind,sind wir bei der Marke geblieben und haben diesen hier gekauft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



klar Aussehen ist immer Geschmackssache.aber als ich in euer Alter war ging es mir hauptsächlich darum überhaupt einen fahrbaren Untersatz zu haben und kostengünstig von Punkt A nach Punkt B zu kommen.im Unterhalt ist der auch sehr günstig.also ein guter Einstiegswagen...
mein Anfangswagen war ein knallroter VW Käfer.leider gibt es die heute nicht mehr.würde ich sofort für meinen Sohn kaufen,denn der Käfer war wirklich unkaputtbar...


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Dezember 2009)

tja shadow die zeiten ändern sich in meinem bekanntenkreis (der mich zunehmend ankotzt) muss es schon ein audi oder BMW sein und dann noch modefarbe etc. damit man ja der "stylischste" von allen ist und obercool, gott verdammt was ich hab fürn freundeskreis -.-


----------



## Manowar (16. Dezember 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> klar Aussehen ist immer Geschmackssache.aber als ich in euer Alter war ging es mir hauptsächlich darum überhaupt einen fahrbaren Untersatz zu haben



Damit hast du ja auch vollkommen Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber bei mir ist es z.B. so, dass ich den Wagen jeden Tag für die Firma benutze (bekomme nen Zuschuss), das mein Auto nen Hobby von mir ist und das ich sonst keine teuren Hobbies habe, weswegen ich mir meinen Dicken geholt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hey..ich bin noch jung, ich muss mir noch keinen Kopf um zukünftigen Nachwuchs machen *g*


----------



## shadow24 (16. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> tja shadow die zeiten ändern sich in meinem bekanntenkreis (der mich zunehmend ankotzt) muss es schon ein audi oder BMW sein und dann noch modefarbe etc. damit man ja der "stylischste" von allen ist und obercool, gott verdammt was ich hab fürn freundeskreis -.-


stimmt,die Zeiten ändern sich.damals war man froh überhaupt ein Auto zu besitzen(selbst damit war man schon gut bedient.in den meisten Fällen war es nur der Leihwagen von Mama oder Papa).heutzutage ist das Kind ja schon beleidigt wenn der Wagen nich mindestens 75 PS hat, in Metallic ist und ein einigermassen Style hat...


----------



## shadow24 (16. Dezember 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Und hey..ich bin noch jung, ich muss mir noch keinen Kopf um zukünftigen Nachwuchs machen *g*


als ich noch jung war musste ich mir darum auch noch kein Kopf machen,aber schon darüber wie ich so ne Kiste finanzieren kann...
wenn man von Beruf Sohn/Tochter ist,dann geht das schon,aber verdien dir mal die Kohle für einen fahrbaren Untersatz und bestreite auch noch die monatlichen Kosten wie Steuern,Versicherung,Sprit,etc...dannn schrumpfen die Vorstellungen vom Auto schon von alleine auf ein gesundes Maß...
du hast das Glück von deiner Firma unterstützt zu werden.das hatte ich leider nicht...


----------



## Manowar (16. Dezember 2009)

Öööh..
Der Wagen kommt aus meiner Tasche? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Zuschuss den ich angesprochen habe, ist der Sprit,den ich für die Firma verjubel + 5% drauf,wegen Verschleiss.


----------



## Davatar (16. Dezember 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Sind das deine strammen Wadeln. Oder auch so ein Wunschfoto wie von nem teil der Gefährte hier?


Das ist der Typ auf dem er jeden Tag Huckepack sitzt und sich von ihm tragen lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwie bin ich erstaunt, dass nach so vielen Beiträgen noch keiner das Klischee des BMW fahrenden Deutschen erfüllt hat ^^


----------



## Winipek (16. Dezember 2009)

Da war doch schon der ein oder andere BMW...*nach unten schiel*...ob der jetzt allerdings das Klischee erfüllt ...entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Manowår schrieb:


> Ui, ein Thread für mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Davatar (16. Dezember 2009)

Oh hab ich nicht gesehn, ok ziehe meine Aussage zurück ^^


----------



## Manowar (16. Dezember 2009)

Ha! Stimmt nicht, bin Amerikaner! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinack (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich selber (16) fahre noch nen Kymco Grand Dink 50 S :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Mutter nen C3 :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Vater nen Audi A6 , aber in ner anderen Farbe als auf dem Bild :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wir haben noch 2 Motorräder, aber vom einen weiß ich nicht genau, welches Modell, aber mein Vater fährt ne schöne Suzuki Intruder :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (16. Dezember 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Mein Fortbewegungsmittel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du fährst mit nem Mann in engen Hosen Oo?

Da ich unter 18 bin fahr ich noch kein Auto, ich will aber auch keines (auch wenn ich 18 wär) ich will lieber sowas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Dezember 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Du fährst mit nem Mann in engen Hosen Oo?
> 
> Da ich unter 18 bin fahr ich noch kein Auto, ich will aber auch keines (auch wenn ich 18 wär) ich will lieber sowas [Motorradbild]



Glaub mir, spätestens wenns mal draußen pisst oder kälter ist, nimmst du diese Aussage zurück!

zum Topic: fahre nen Mercedes 190E 2.0 Bj. '84 in Schwarz mit Heckspoiler...Bild kommt noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (16. Dezember 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Sind das deine strammen Wadeln. Oder auch so ein Wunschfoto wie von nem teil der Gefährte hier?



Dank intensivem Lauftraining sehen meine Beine vergleichbar aus. ^^


----------



## xxhajoxx (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahr momentan nen Golf 3 BJ 96 75PS Grau metallic leider kein Bild muss ich ma machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist das geilste Auto auf der Welt obwohl er momentan Probleme hat, er geht desöfteren beim Fahren aus wurd schon Zündspule/stecker/kerze ausgetauscht als nächstes is die Benzinpumpe dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffe dann läuft er wieder einwandfrei. Ich liebe das Auto mehr alles andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (17. Dezember 2009)

hatte ich auch mal ... 1.8er 90 PS. war ein cooles auto. hatte style .. was man über die meisten aktuellen autos nicht sagen kann. 

und lass mal prüfen ob der luftmassenmesser in ordnung ist. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luftmassenmesser


----------



## Lily (17. Dezember 2009)

hyundai tucson champion^^ seit 3 jahren mein treues töfftöff.

mein traum wäre ein wiesmann gt mf5....


----------



## Thoor (17. Dezember 2009)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/comm...a_WRX_sedan.jpg

als STI einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auranatar (18. Dezember 2009)

nette Karren. Aber jetz mal meiner. net genau der hier aber so einer was man so alles in Polen bekommt^^


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Ich will einen Camaro von ´67, einen Mustang von ´68 und einen Nissan Skyline. Und natürlich noch ne schwarze S-Klasse.




Was wollt ihr für Autos?


----------



## Asayur (18. Januar 2010)

Och ich würd mich ja schon mit einem Audi R 8 zufrieden geben *lechz*



&#8364;dit ich schlag mich selber für das Schreiben von R*x* 8 *g*


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Ich werd wahrscheinlich nie alle Autos zusammenkriegen, die ich will. Das da oben ist ja nur ein kleiner Teil.


----------



## EspCap (18. Januar 2010)

Ich find den neuen VW Scirocco echt nice, mal sehen was die so kosten bis ich den Führerschein hab (obwohl die da garantiert immer noch recht teuer sind : / )....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielen würde, würde ich mir wohl was von Aston Martin holen, am liebsten einen DB9 Volante, allerdings evtl. mit einem anderen Frontspoiler.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (18. Januar 2010)

Einen Lamborghini, den Bugatti Veyron und Elenor.


----------



## Independent (19. Januar 2010)

Trabbi <3


----------



## Manowar (19. Januar 2010)

BMW E39 M5 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oU0ZFB-oR0&feature=related
Als Facelift in schwarz
Wohl in 3-4 Jahren realistisch und unter meiner Hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



67er Shelby Mustang GT500 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7gjMe8PfXQ&feature=related
Mal schauen..wenn dann höchstens in 10-15 Jahren, da der Preis da mal locker auf 60k geht (selbstgeschustert)

69er Dodge Charger http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uW0dJyMKsU
Einfach weils einfach badass ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber nicht realistisch,da ich den Mustang bevorzuge 

Von Sachen wie Lambos oder Ferraris (was ich eh nicht haben will), schreibe ich mal erst garnicht.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (19. Januar 2010)

Koenigsegg CCXR Edition, alle anderen sieht man zu oft!


----------



## Potpotom (19. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zugegeben, der gleichnamige Film tat sein übriges dazu... sehr schönes Auto. 

PS: Irgendwie hab ichs mit Ford... komisch. *g


----------



## Falathrim (19. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin da recht schlicht
Der Wagen sieht einfach gut aus ;D

Später...nen schnieken Porsche vielleicht...oder ne Viper *g*
Und dann in Gang 4 "anfahren" *g*


----------



## vollmi (19. Januar 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Zugegeben, der gleichnamige Film tat sein übriges dazu... sehr schönes Auto.
> 
> PS: Irgendwie hab ichs mit Ford... komisch. *g



Auja so ein Gran Torino hätte schon was.

Ich habs eben auch mit den Fords. Wenn ich mir so die Preise auf der grossen Insel ansehen für die GT500 Fords, könnt ich direkt schwach werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG René


----------



## Ennia (19. Januar 2010)

ein Koenigsegg CCXR wär schon was ^^

Preis: EUR 1,3 Mio.

V8 Motor mit 1060Nm Drehmoment. getankt wird natürlich Ethanol, damit auch schön 1040 PS dabei rausschaun' ^^
Die Karosserie ist aus Carbon usw.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Koenigsegg CCXR

Als ich am Sonntag zufällig "Grip" gesehen habe, vielen mir fast die Augen raus, als es um diese Karre ging - einfach verrückt!

Nein, mein absoluter Traumwagen wär ein Audi Urquattro, oder ein Audi S2 Coupé. 
Wobei das letztere eher leistbar wäre (EUR 10.000,- in sehr gutem Zustand).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Audi Urquattro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Audi S2 Coupé


----------



## Potpotom (19. Januar 2010)

vollmi schrieb:


> Auja so ein Gran Torino hätte schon was.
> 
> Ich habs eben auch mit den Fords. Wenn ich mir so die Preise auf der grossen Insel ansehen für die GT500 Fords, könnt ich direkt schwach werden.


Ich sage es mal so... wenn meine Frau etwas weniger vernünftig wäre, was ich begrüssen würde, dann würde jetzt ein 68er Torino Fastback in meiner Garage stehen - gleich neben dem Capri. :-(

Aber jut, irgendwann einmal...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. Januar 2010)

dieses geile gerät
einen peugeot 307 WRC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (19. Januar 2010)

Das ist ja prinzipiell echt eine feine Sache von euch Mods, dass ihr die beiden Threads miteinander verbunden habt, aber:

Der TE fragte, was man für Autos hat und hier in dem 2. verknüpften Thread ging es darum, welche man gerne hätte. Das passt doch nicht zusammen, erst wird gefragt was man hat und dann kommen lauter Bilder von Autos die meist sowas von unrealistisch bzw. träumerisch (passte ja zum 2. Thread) sind.

Ich weiss net... finde das so nicht ganz toll. Wer jetzt den ersten Post liest und dann unsere Antworten hier am Ende denkt auch wir hätten ein Rad ab, um mal beim Theam Auto zu bleiben *g. Zumal ich persönlich zum ersten Thread meine richtigen gepostet hatte und nun 2 Seiten später nochmal ein anderes (Traumauto unso) postete. Sieht irgendwie... doof aus, findet ihr nicht?


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Januar 2010)

Wenn mal ein Auto dann nur dies:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbstverständlich in Babyblau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (19. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> selbstverständlich in Babyblau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Einmal drüber poliert und er sieht aus wie neu... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (19. Januar 2010)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Koenigsegg CCXR Edition, alle anderen sieht man zu oft!


Naja, Aston Martin sieht man auch so gut wie gar nicht, zumindest nicht in Deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (19. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder aber



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (19. Januar 2010)

Nichts besonderes. 
Günstig soll er sein, Ipod sollte man mit den Boxen verbinden können, Radio sollte da sein und sonst eigentlich nicht viel.


----------



## Potpotom (20. Januar 2010)

Das könnte dein Traumwagen sein...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (20. Januar 2010)

Tiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im Winter isses nen Corsa B




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (20. Januar 2010)

Boah sieht der scheiße aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sorry über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich streiten, aber dieser Lack uhhh! Da würde ich nen Smart sogar noch bevorzugen! Aber ich steh eh nicht so auf getunte Autos! Muss mich immer kaputt lachen wenn die mit ihrem tiefergelegten Auto an bestimmten Stellen nicht lang kommen! 

Also ich steh auf die alten Muslecars! Und natürlich auf den Aston Martin, aber solche Autos werde ich mir wohl nie kaufen bzw. leisten können! Wenn es um realistische Autos geht steh ich total auf Audi und ich werd mir wohl Ende des Jahres nen A4 kaufen!


----------



## Dabow (20. Januar 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Boah sieht der scheiße aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gott segne das hydraulische Fahrwerk! Ich komm über jeden Bordstein... Und nebenbei wird er im Sommer schwarz. Nach 3 Jahren kann ich den FlipFlop auch nichtmehr sehen. Da stimm ich dir zu. War damals sehr schwer so hinzubekommen.


----------



## Ennia (20. Januar 2010)

Na dann poste ich halt noch das Auto, dass ich gerade fahre:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Audi A4 2.5TDi quattro BJ.99. 


Das ist wirklich ein Bild meines Autos, ich bin Semi-Profifotograf, darum sieht das Foto relativ gut aus. Ich schreib das nur, weil ich schon mehrmals drauf angesprochen wurde und mir die meisten, wegen dem Foto, nicht geglaubt haben, dass das mein Auto ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (20. Januar 2010)

Ich frag mich immer, warum man so verdammt viel Geld in so Mistautos steckt..
Und wenns deiner ist, dann warst du noch nie beim TÜV den Kram abnehmen lassen oder?
Mag vllt die Perspektive sein, aber in Deutschland müssen die Räder von der Karosserie verdeckt sein.


----------



## Ennia (20. Januar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer, warum man so verdammt viel Geld in so Mistautos steckt..
> Und wenns deiner ist, dann warst du noch nie beim TÜV den Kram abnehmen lassen oder?
> Mag vllt die Perspektive sein, aber in Deutschland müssen die Räder von der Karosserie verdeckt sein.



^^ das ist die Perspektive. An dem Wagen wurde nichts verändert, den gabs so ab Werk.
Du redest von Mistautos, hast aber einen BMW E39 in deiner Signatur... da hat ja wer Ahnung von Autos... *lmao*


----------



## Kaldreth (20. Januar 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> ^^ das ist die Perspektive. An dem Wagen wurde nichts verändert, den gabs so ab Werk.
> Du redest von Mistautos, hast aber einen BMW E39 in deiner Signatur... da hat ja wer Ahnung von Autos... *lmao*



Also ich glaub er meinte Dabows Auto, sonst macht der Kommentar doch gar keinen Sinn!


----------



## Manowar (20. Januar 2010)

Nen Audi würde ich mit Sicherheit kein Mistauto nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich spreche von dem Tigra.

Aber was hast du bitte gegen nen E39 auszusetzen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den ersten E39 den ich hatte, habe ich mit 280 tausend KM abgegeben und er lief noch wie frisch ausm Werk.
Mein jetziger 530i hat auch schon 170t km auf der Uhr und macht keine Probleme.


----------



## Sin (20. Januar 2010)

Also das hier, wäre mein absoluter Traumwagen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (20. Januar 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> Tiger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was für ein Auto war das denn mal? Ich kenne mich mit modernen Autos ja eher weniger aus - aber da kann ich nichtmal ansatzweise erkennen was das mal war.

@Kaldreth
Ein Musclecar bekommst du schon relativ günstig... damals hatte ich mich entschieden, eben kein ordentliches Auto zu kaufen sondern irgendeine Schrottkarre (war n Corsa) um mir nebenbei ein relativ kaputten MuscleCar leisten zu können. Nen 68er Dodge Charger für 1500$ welchen ich um die Jahrtausendwende (wie das klingt) für 14.500DM an einen Dänen verkaufte.

Bei Interesse kannst dich ruhig melden - da sollte sich etwas finden lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (20. Januar 2010)

Das war ein Opel Tigra.

Naja die Anschaffung ist eigentlich nicht das Problem bei Musclecars.
Aber wenn ich an ein Musclecar denke, denke ich an 300PS+ 
Also Umbau hier,Umbau da .. "oh huch, da rostet es wieder",dann da wieder fummeln etc.
Für nen richtig schönes Musclecar braucht man ne menge Zeit und auch Kohle *g*


----------



## Kaldreth (20. Januar 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> @Kaldreth
> Ein Musclecar bekommst du schon relativ günstig... damals hatte ich mich entschieden, eben kein ordentliches Auto zu kaufen sondern irgendeine Schrottkarre (war n Corsa) um mir nebenbei ein relativ kaputten MuscleCar leisten zu können. Nen 68er Dodge Charger für 1500$ welchen ich um die Jahrtausendwende (wie das klingt) für 14.500DM an einen Dänen verkaufte.



Hey,

ja das stimmt wohl, allerdings bin ich beruflich und privat sehr viel mit dem Auto unterwegs und da setze ich einfach auf Komfort und Zuverlässigkeit! Und da ich in der Stadt wohne hab ich schon mit einem Auto ein Parkplatzproblem! Fänd es cooler, wenn man sich irgendwo solche Autos mal für ein Wochenende ausleihen könnte um dann zu cruisen!

Edith:
@ Manowar ganz genau und auch den Platz und das Können auch mal schnell selbst was zu "fixen"... und das fehlt mir beides! Hab nicht mal ne einfache Garage oder nen Kaport 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (20. Januar 2010)

Komfort und Zuverlässigkeit sind gute Punkte,du vergisst aber auch die Sicherheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du mit nem Mustang mit 30kmh gegen eine Wand fährst, könntest du schon tot sein.
Bei neuen Autos bricht die Lenkradstange einfach weg und man ist "sicher", bei so alten Autos bricht sie aber nicht, sondern ballert dir direkt ins Gesicht. (Deswegen würde ich auch viel umbauen)


----------



## Ennia (20. Januar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Nen Audi würde ich mit Sicherheit kein Mistauto nennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dachte schon... naja, dein Post kam direkt nach meinem, deshalb stellte ich irrtümlicherweise diesen Bezug her ^^
Naja, was bei der E39er Baureihe ziemlich schwach ist, ist die Vorderradaufhängung. Querlenker usw. sind sehr schnell zu tauschen.
Rost vor allem i.d. Näher der Fußleiste, da sich dort das Wasser gerene staut. Das sind schon ziemlich schwere Mängel, die ins Geld gehen. Keineswegs sind diese Autors schlecht, aber würde man sagen, der A4 ist ein Mistauto, dann hat derjenige keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also: alles nur ein Missverständnis.


----------



## Manowar (20. Januar 2010)

Die Vorderachse/Aufhängung ist 1a, aaaber -drehen wir deine Worte mal ein wenig *g*- sie ist sehr anfällig.
Mit Rost hatte ich noch nie ein Problem,außer an der Falz an der Motorhaube,aber da die Stelle nicht sichtbar ist, kann man das fix selber machen.

Mit Rost an der Fussleiste hatte ich auch noch nie was.
Autos wollen gepflegt werden und wenn man das tut, kommt sowas auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber jedes Auto hat seine bestimmten Macken (Was man sich bei BMW,Mercedes,Audi, etc nicht wirklich wünscht..)

"Du redest von Mistautos, hast aber einen BMW E39 in deiner Signatur... da hat ja wer Ahnung von Autos... *lmao* "
Nehm ich dir aber trotzdem übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (20. Januar 2010)

Ja klar, da habt ihr beide vollkommen Recht, ein MuscleCar ist lediglich ein schönes Hobby. Für den Alltag kannst du mit diesem Auto nichts anfangen.


----------



## vollmi (20. Januar 2010)

Ein Musclecar ist absolut Alltagstauglich. Man muss sich einfach bewusst sein, das man einen Oldtimer fährt.
Die sind nicht viel weniger sicher für die Insassen wie andere Autos desselben Jahrgangs.

Etwas zart mit dem Gasfuss sein, dann klappt das schon.

Aber klar für jemanden der die Karre kalt aus der Garage fährt und dann gleich das Pedal aufs Metall runterdrückt um den Kalten Motor direkt jenseits der 4000 Umdrehungen zu sehen. Für so einen ist das nichts. Der soll lieber BMWs kaputtfahren, davon gibts viele um die isses nicht schade.

mfG René


----------



## Potpotom (20. Januar 2010)

Auf den Scheiterhaufen mit dem, der solch ein Auto für den morgentlichen Berufsverkehr nimmt. Ist ein 40-Tonnen-Muldenkipper auch alltagstauglich? Bestimmt cool damit einen Parkplatz zu suchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Nein im Ernst - ein klassisches MuscleCar ist viel, aber sicher nicht alltagstauglich. Sie sind so sicher wie Motorradfahren ohne Helm, haben durchaus einen Verbrauch zwischen 20 und 35Litern und brauchen in diesen Wochen auch mal 20 Minuten Vorlaufzeit um überhaupt auf eine angemessene Betriebstemperatur zu kommen.

Also alltagstauglich sieht für meine Definition anders aus... ich könnte mir jetzt nicht so wirklich vorstellen, morgens damit ins Büro zu fahren, abends zurück und meine Tochter von der Kinderkrippe abholen um dann mal fix zum Supermarkt nebenan zu düsen. Natürlich muss man morgens um 6Uhr schonmal was früher aufstehen, damit die Maschine wenigstens einigermaßen warm ist und hoffen, dass der Stop&Go auf der Autobahn nicht allzu dolle ist. Aber jut, kann natürlich jeder machen wie er mag - ich fände es krank, dabei völlig gleich ob er "zart" oder "brutal" mit seinem Auto umgeht.


----------



## Hazel_Malorne (20. Januar 2010)

In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass ich hier in einem BMW-Autohaus sitze und selbige auch verkaufe, erübrigt sich die Frage bei mir dann wohl ^^. Ich persönlich fahre 120d 3-Türer und bin hellauf begeistert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Da ich allerdings auch gerne über den Tellerrand gucke, muss ich eingestehen, dass so ein schöner Alfa Romeo MiTo schon nen gewissen Reiz auf mich ausübt. Der neue Chevrolet Camaro oder ein Ford Mustang Shelby GT 500 wäre aber auch Hammer!


----------



## vollmi (20. Januar 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Auf den Scheiterhaufen mit dem, der solch ein Auto für den morgentlichen Berufsverkehr nimmt. Ist ein 40-Tonnen-Muldenkipper auch alltagstauglich? Bestimmt cool damit einen Parkplatz zu suchen.



Den Wagen in der Garage auszustellen macht aber viel weniger spass als auch so oft wie möglich damit rumzufahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Oldtimer habe ich immer normal genutzt, klar etwas mehr Pflege. Trotzdem absolut nutzbar das gilt auch für den 50 Jahre alten Traktor, der versieht trotz komplettrestauration seinen Dienst immernoch auf dem Feld.

mfG René


----------



## Thoor (20. Januar 2010)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ein Musclecar ist absolut Alltagstauglich. Man muss sich einfach bewusst sein, das man einen Oldtimer fährt.
> Die sind nicht viel weniger sicher für die Insassen wie andere Autos desselben Jahrgangs.
> 
> Etwas zart mit dem Gasfuss sein, dann klappt das schon.
> ...



Ein echter Musclecar (Also Olditmer) ist NICHT alltagstauglich. 

-Du kannst Oldtimer nicht bei Schnee, Regen und co fahren weil Rutschgefahr
-Ersatzteile und Reparatur unbezahlbar (darum Punkte 1)
-Dodge Charger säuft 17 liter, viel Spass beim bezahlen
-Eine Schande solch schöne Autos jeden Tag zu benutzen ._.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also wenns darum nicht schade ist nehm ich gerne!


----------



## vollmi (20. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> -Du kannst Oldtimer nicht bei Schnee, Regen und co fahren weil Rutschgefahr
> -Ersatzteile und Reparatur unbezahlbar (darum Punkte 1)
> -Dodge Charger säuft 17 liter, viel Spass beim bezahlen
> -Eine Schande solch schöne Autos jeden Tag zu benutzen ._.



Eine schnande solch schöne Autos in der Garage zu verstecken und verstauben zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man muss natürlich jetzt nicht unbedingt bei Schneetreiben auf die strasse. Aber im Sommer auch damit zur Arbeit fahren. Warum nicht?
Ersatzteile kommen etwas auf den Wagen drauf an. Aber in den USA kriegt man für die üblichen Verdächtigen Mustan/Charger/Challenger etc. noch gut Ersatzteile und auch günstig (klar in DE werden die mit Mondpreisen gehandelt)

17 Liter? Das geht ja noch, mein derzeitiger Alltagswagen, der Jeep säuft mindestens soviel.

mfG René


----------



## Thoor (20. Januar 2010)

vollmi schrieb:


> Eine schnande solch schöne Autos in der Garage zu verstecken und verstauben zu lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo im Sommer gibts natürlich nix schöneres als mit nem Charger/Challenger/Fury/Mustang/Shelby zur Arbeit zu fahren ^.^ nur heisst alltagstauglich für mich : Winter, Sommer, Urlaub und halt einfach immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also wir ham einfach nen durchschnittsverbrauch von 17 Liter ausgerechnet beim Challenger von nem Mitarbeiter, im Endeffekt warens je nach fahrweise wohl 25-30 Liter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kauf dir nen Suzuki Alto, der braucht 4.4 Liter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (20. Januar 2010)

vollmi schrieb:


> Den Wagen in der Garage auszustellen macht aber viel weniger spass als auch so oft wie möglich damit rumzufahren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Natürlich ist ein restauriertes MuscleCar benutzbar, nur macht es keinen Sinn damit den Weihnachtsbaum zum Recyclinghof zu fahren... ich schätze du verstehst was ich meine.


17L ist sehr optimistisch... beim Stop&Go auf der Autobahn (was mMn Alltag wäre) wirst du das locker ohne Anstrengung verdoppeln, 440cui ziehen richtig ordentlich an der Benzinzufuhr - ganz besonders beim Anfahren.


----------



## Danhino (22. Januar 2010)

Hab' keins weil noch kein Führerschein..

Haben wollen? Sowas wie den hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (23. Januar 2010)

Da ich noch erst 18 Jahre alt bin und nicht das nötige Kleingeld für ein Auto besitze, fahre ich, wenn mein Kollege mal sein Auto benutzt und mir sein Motorrad überlässt, dieses Baby hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Traumauto... Hmm...

Lamborghini Reventon wäre nicht schlecht oder aber Nissan Skyline R34.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (23. Januar 2010)

Süsse Spielzeugautos habt ihr da ^.^

Ich begüng mich mit Polly Trans AM <3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPsJk0t8-3c&feature=video_response

Das Auto fährt SCHNELLER als ein Pfeil, SCHNELLER als ne Rakete, fährt über 400 km/H die Reifen drehen bei Tempo 300 noch durch.

Baujahr 1988 btw....


----------



## Kalares (25. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein kleiner Micra von 2006


----------



## Manowar (25. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Süsse Spielzeugautos habt ihr da ^.^
> 
> Ich begüng mich mit Polly Trans AM <3
> 
> ...




DAS ist ein Spielzeugauto.
Das kannst du echt nicht ernst meinen..eine Krankheit unter den Autos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Januar 2010)

Ford Mustang GT *sabber*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (25. Januar 2010)

Mir gefällt der Wagen von außen auch sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Amerikanische Herstellung schreckt mich nur immer ab..
Die Vearbeitung ist einfach nur eklig..es knartscht,klappert,wackelt,sieht eklig künstlig aus,etc

Aber da kommt mir noch einer in den Kopf 
Der GT von Geiger



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (25. Januar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Aber da kommt mir noch einer in den Kopf
> Der GT von Geiger
> 
> 
> ...


/sign

Schon wieder ein Ford... hrhrhr


----------



## Manowar (25. Januar 2010)

Aaaber von Geiger verbastelt *g*


----------



## Potpotom (25. Januar 2010)

Als Kind wollte ich immer sein Auto haben... gnihihi... war auch kein Ford, ich schwöre. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Das geilte ist ja, der Trans AM hat ne Zulassung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit 1407 PS ^.^

Für nen Bugatti Veyron legste 10 Ferraris hin, für nen Koenigsegg legste 2 Bugattis hin o.O


----------



## Manowar (25. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Für nen Bugatti Veyron legste 10 Ferraris hin, für nen Koenigsegg legste 2 Bugattis hin o.O





Und das Beste ist ja eigentlich, dass es tatsächlich Idioten gibt, die das bezahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Und das Beste ist ja eigentlich, dass es tatsächlich Idioten gibt, die das bezahlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vorallem find ich den Veyron mal übelst hässlich.... Lieber nen schicken alten Muscle und nen SLR Mercedes für das Geld :>


----------



## QuakeFour (21. Februar 2010)

Die hier wären was für mich.

[font=arial, sans-serif]*Mazda RX-7*[/font]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[font=arial, sans-serif]Der Nissan *GT-R*[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*[/font]


----------



## m3o91 (21. Februar 2010)

Mein Wagen , ein Q7 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


// in Weinrot , sehr zufrieden 





Traumwagen wäre ganz klar königsegg ;D


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Mai 2010)

Hab ich:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



will ich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: Die drag-skalierungs-funktion klappt net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Auto, aber habs in dunkelblau



Und was ich gern hätte...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Mai 2010)

Haben: Mitsubishi FTO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 

Alfa 166 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wollen:

TVR Sagaris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (2. Mai 2010)

Subaru Impreza STI BJ. 2006 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExtremDoc (2. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den will ich, aber lieber in Grasgrün!


----------



## BinaufBlaue (2. Mai 2010)

ExtremDoc schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der ist genial! Wir haben damit Amerika unsicher gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Mai 2010)

ExtremDoc schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*sabber* ein Bulli T1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps: Wieso gibt es keinen sabber-smiley?


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2010)

Oh ja, den würd ich auch noch nehmen ^^ Aber auch in hellgrün mit VIELEN PRILBLUMEN DRAUF!!!! Need! XD


----------



## mastergamer (2. Mai 2010)

Haben will:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ford Mustang.*


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Mai 2010)

Haben will:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BMW M3 GT2


----------



## Niranda (2. Mai 2010)

Ihr immer mit eurem Schwanzvergleich... >_>
Will mitmachen! xD

Unsere (ja, Mann + ich, noch ^^) Kiste:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nen wunsch habsch keinen^^


----------



## Stancer (5. Mai 2010)

Zum neuen Volvo S60 reicht der Geldbeutel leider nicht aber dafür gehört mir ab morgen sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Auf Wunschliste steht nun natürlich der Volvo S60.... mal sehen in 5-6 Jahren vielleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (5. Mai 2010)

Du kannst keine Bilder aus dem Konfigurator verlinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (5. Mai 2010)

Warum nicht ? Naja habs mal geändert !


----------



## BinaufBlaue (6. Mai 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Ihr immer mit eurem Schwanzvergleich... >_>


Naja mit € 2000 Netto muss man doch irgentwie sein Geld loswerden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (6. Mai 2010)

gief pls : O Ford Mustang GT500 von 1967




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2010)

Rhokan schrieb:


> gief pls : O Ford Mustang GT500 von 1967



oho wer mit geschmack^^


----------



## BinaufBlaue (6. Mai 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> oho wer mit geschmack^^



Woohaaa was sowas wohl kostet.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (6. Mai 2010)

Traumkiste :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab im augenblick kein auto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (6. Mai 2010)

Detroit Monster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.autoscout24.at/Details.aspx?id=b2ewggnhq2ed


----------



## aseari (6. Mai 2010)

Der neue BMW 530d. Natürlich in Vollausstattung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also den will ich... Bin aber erst 17 XD


----------



## Thoor (6. Mai 2010)

BinaufBlaue schrieb:


> Woohaaa was sowas wohl kostet.



letztens auf autoscout für 60k drin gewesen, allerdings ohne zulassung und nichtmehr wirklich gut in schuss, kostet wohl an die 200k öken bis der wieder läuft und ne eingelöste nummer dran hat :>

achja, bitte nur "echte" Shelby gt500 eleanore posten ._. dieses retro gedöns da geht ja mal gar nicht! never touch a running system >.>

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ftaoFnhTyY&feature=related[/youtube]

da werd ich ja ganz feucht :<


----------



## Arosk (6. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mazda RX-7 WANKELMOTOR FTW

Edit: Achja, das will ich, haben werd ichs kaum haben xD


----------



## Thoor (6. Mai 2010)

Lol wankelmotor lol :<

da ist ja mein 3 ps rasenmähermotor besser >.>


----------



## Manowar (6. Mai 2010)

Wenn man die Wankelmotoren mal verbessern würde, wären sie echt nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber so wie sie momentan sind..*hust*

Bei Eleanor muss man mit 150k rechnen.


----------



## Blackwing (7. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Baby ... Der 2010er GT500

Da ja nach Preisen gefragt wurde... 
Anschaffung mit Import lagen in der Version bei ca. 80k. Noch einige private Modifikationen ... Denke das ich etwa 100 in den Wagen gesteckt hab.


----------



## Manowar (7. Mai 2010)

Blackwing schrieb:


> Denke das ich etwa 100 in den Wagen gesteckt hab.




Du denkst, das du das in deinen Wagen gesteckt hast? *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nen anderes Getriebe und ne andere Steuerung bei so nem Auto ist leider ein muss.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (7. Mai 2010)

Blackwing schrieb:


> Anschaffung mit Import lagen in der Version bei ca. 80k. Noch einige private Modifikationen ... Denke das ich etwa 100 in den Wagen gesteckt hab.



Wenn ich mir das Fahrzeug direkt in Detroit kaufen würde. Würde es mir $ 49000 kosten. Weshalb musstest du &#8364; 80000 bezahlen?? Das verschiffen kann ja nicht so teuer sein da sowieso immer wieder ein Schiff richtung Deutschland fährt.


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Mai 2010)

normalerweise kannste bei Import aus USA den Dollarpreis in den USA leicht in den &#8364; Preis den du bezahlen musst wenn dus vor dir stehen haben willst umrechnen.

Wenn er in Detroit 49k $ kostet, würde er in D 49k &#8364; +- 5-10% kosten.

Die 80k halte ich auch aus der Luft gegriffen... zumal man sich wundert, was einer im Buffed Forum macht, der sich ma nen 100k Auto kauft ( der zumal noch um 10,45 Zeit hat ).
Ich will jetzt niemanden diffamieren, es scheint mir einfach nur unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Mai 2010)

denkst du hier treiben sich nur arbeitslose rum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (7. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> denkst du hier treiben sich nur arbeitslose rum?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hallo? MMO Forum wo sonst trifft man die Arbeitslosen wenn se grad mal ned am World of Warcraft spielen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber ich denke das Foto hat er vom Google einfach kopiert.


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> denkst du hier treiben sich nur arbeitslose rum?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich denk nur, dass man für ein Auto das 100k kostet auch Arbeiten muss... und nich um 10.45 auf Buffed surfen kann.


----------



## Breakyou (7. Mai 2010)

*_______*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Mai 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich denk nur, dass man für ein Auto das 100k kostet auch Arbeiten muss... und nich um 10.45 auf Buffed surfen kann.



vllt hat er soviel kohle das er garnich arbeiten muss ^^


----------



## BinaufBlaue (7. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> vllt hat er soviel kohle das er garnich arbeiten muss ^^



Dan wird er vermutlich ein Bankräuber bzw Mafioso sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackwing (7. Mai 2010)

*lacht*

49k kostet die Basisversion. Ohne irgendwelche Änderungen und sonstigen Gimmicks
Der Wagen hat ne leicht veränderte Karosserie, die Front ist anders als beim Wagen von der Stange, etc. 

Und was ich um kurz vor 11 im Buffed Forum mache?
Zum einen spiel ich gern MMOs jeglicher Art und zum anderen surf ich neben der Arbeit auch gern mal 10 Min im Netz, wenn es die Zeit erlaubt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und da Buffed nen halbwegs ordentlichen Querschnitt bietet, zwar nicht so gut wie es manchmal wünschenswert ist, aber hey... Nothing is perfect...


@Blaue:
Selbstverständlich plan ich grad meinen nächsten Raubzug in die Sparkasse um die Ecke...
Glaubst du echt das man damit noch das große Geld macht? Du tust mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2010)

BinaufBlaue schrieb:


> Dan wird er vermutlich ein Bankräuber bzw Mafioso sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hey ach mafiosi arbeiten hart

oder meinste die ganzen betonschuhe giessen sich von aleine? ne ne mein guter das is harte arbeit!


----------



## BinaufBlaue (7. Mai 2010)

Blackwing schrieb:


> *lacht*
> 49k kostet die Basisversion. Ohne irgendwelche Änderungen und sonstigen Gimmicks
> Der Wagen hat ne leicht veränderte Karosserie, die Front ist anders als beim Wagen von der Stange, etc.



Aber die Shelby 500er Version ist ja von Haus aus schon anderst. Zum 2en Welche Extras hast du den verbaut?? Das wären ja ca. €40000 aufschlag?? Hast da ein pool und ein Kino verbaut oder was?


----------



## Thoor (7. Mai 2010)

Öhm an all die Preisschreigeier hier:

1. ich hab vom alten shelby gt500 eleanore gesprochen, der kostet locker 200-300k bis er wieder flott ist und auch zugelassen ist (also franken ne, nur damit wir uns verstehen >.>)
2. Der wagen kostet in amerika 49k, das verschiffen selber kostet private für nur 1 auto ca 3000 öken, dann haste das auto in rotterdam stehen ohne zulassung, eintragung oder sonst irgendwas, das heisst du musst das auto mit nem lkw von dort nach deutschland holen, viel spass schonmal bei den zollgebühren und bis das auto dann wirklich auf der strasse ist mit ner nummer kostets locker nochmal 1000 öken.... von daher ist 80'000 euro nicht wirklich aus der luft gegriffen, ich würd mal sagen obere grenze... (ps ich arbeite bei nem autoimporteur ich kenn die preise...)


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. Mai 2010)

das ist meine traum karre ^^

http://www.autoscout24.de/Details.aspx?id=vhkbtekb1er4&asrc=fa

das tunig und sicherheit ist der hammer ^^


----------



## Stancer (7. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Öhm an all die Preisschreigeier hier:
> 
> 1. ich hab vom alten shelby gt500 eleanore gesprochen, der kostet locker 200-300k bis er wieder flott ist und auch zugelassen ist (also franken ne, nur damit wir uns verstehen >.>)
> 2. Der wagen kostet in amerika 49k, das verschiffen selber kostet private für nur 1 auto ca 3000 öken, dann haste das auto in rotterdam stehen ohne zulassung, eintragung oder sonst irgendwas, das heisst du musst das auto mit nem lkw von dort nach deutschland holen, viel spass schonmal bei den zollgebühren und bis das auto dann wirklich auf der strasse ist mit ner nummer kostets locker nochmal 1000 öken.... von daher ist 80'000 euro nicht wirklich aus der luft gegriffen, ich würd mal sagen obere grenze... (ps ich arbeite bei nem autoimporteur ich kenn die preise...)



Da wendet man sich lieber an einen Importhändler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde man für den Aufwand auch derart viel sparen würde es vermutlich jeder machen und der Automarkt in EU wäre bald hinüber.


----------



## Apuh (7. Mai 2010)

Mein Auto:

Peugeot 206




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. Mai 2010)

aber binde mich nicht ^^ an die karre wen ne andere ins auge vällt her damit ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. Mai 2010)

Mein erstes Auto *freu*

Ein Polo IV 1.2 mit Leichtmetallfelgen, hört auf den Namen 'Lenny' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (26. Mai 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Mein erstes Auto *freu*
> 
> Ein Polo IV 1.2 mit Leichtmetallfelgen, hört auf den Namen 'Lenny'
> 
> ...



dein erstes auto son teil o.O nicht schlecht, ich find den neuen polo aber schicker :<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in schwarz mit anderen felgen :>


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. Mai 2010)

Ich habe kein Auto, hätte am liebsten einen Audi (ich würde jeden nehmen, Audi über alles!).
A8 mit Style-Kit, das wäre es.


----------



## Thoor (26. Mai 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Auto, hätte am liebsten einen Audi (ich würde jeden nehmen, Audi über alles!).
> A8 mit Style-Kit, das wäre es.



omg.... a8... rs6 oder rs5 bitte


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> dein erstes auto son teil o.O nicht schlecht, ich find den neuen polo aber schicker :<



Ja, weißt du wenn man ein Auto von seinem Vater bekommt ist man nicht unbedingt allzu wählerisch xD


----------

